# Problema aggiornamento cairo

## LastHope

Premessa: sono diversi mesi, forse un anno, che per via del lavoro non metto mano a gentoo...da poco l'ho rispolverata, e deciso di rimetterla in piedi, con tutta la calma di questo mondo  :Smile: 

Detto cio', alla ricompilazione della libreria jpeg ho dovuto lanciare un revdep-rebuild, che fallisce con cairo, con il seguente errore

```

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-misc.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-mutex.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-output-stream.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-paginated-surface.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-path-bounds.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-path.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-path-fill.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-path-fixed.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-path-stroke.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-pattern.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-pen.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-polygon.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-rectangle.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-region.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-scaled-font.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-skiplist.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-slope.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-spline.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-stroke-style.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-surface.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-surface-fallback.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-system.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-traps.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-unicode.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-user-font.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-version.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-wideint.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-cff-subset.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-scaled-font-subsets.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-truetype-subset.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-type1-fallback.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-type1-subset.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-type3-glyph-surface.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-pdf-operators.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-xlib-display.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-xlib-screen.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-xlib-surface.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-xlib-visual.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-png.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-ft-font.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-ps-surface.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-pdf-surface.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-deflate-stream.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-svg-surface.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2454: Xlibcairo.la: command not found

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

        If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

        and start again.

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2466: Xlibcairo.la: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2474: mkdir /.libs: No such file or directory

ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:     /.libs

```

Da una prima ricerca fatta in Internet, la soluzione potrebbe essere l'utilizzo del tool lafilefixer (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6016424.html#6016424)...tuttavia, visto che sto aggiornando di tutto, ho un po' di timore a lanciare lafilefixer --justfixit...vorrei proprio concentrarlo su cairo.

Come dovrei quindi lanciarlo?

Grazie mille!!

----------

## ago

lafilefixer fa tutto in modo egregio...lancialo e non avrai problemi

----------

## LastHope

Grazie mille dell'aiuto, ma pare non bastare...l'errore pare essere qualcosaltro.

Posto da piu' in alto, da dove comincia esattamente l' errore:

```
../doltlibtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -finline-limit=1200 -version-info 10802:8:10800 -no-undefined  -Wl,-O1 -o libcairo.la -rpath /usr/lib                                       cairo-analysis-surface.lo cairo-arc.lo cairo-array.lo cairo-atomic.lo cairo-base85-stream.lo cairo-bentley-ottmann.lo cairo.lo cairo-cache.lo cairo-clip.lo cairo-color.lo cairo-debug.lo cairo-fixed.lo cairo-font-face.lo cairo-font-face-twin.lo cairo-font-face-twin-data.lo cairo-font-options.lo cairo-freelist.lo cairo-gstate.lo cairo-hash.lo cairo-hull.lo cairo-image-surface.lo cairo-lzw.lo cairo-matrix.lo cairo-meta-surface.lo cairo-misc.lo cairo-mutex.lo cairo-output-stream.lo cairo-paginated-surface.lo cairo-path-bounds.lo cairo-path.lo cairo-path-fill.lo cairo-path-fixed.lo cairo-path-stroke.lo cairo-pattern.lo cairo-pen.lo cairo-polygon.lo cairo-rectangle.lo cairo-region.lo cairo-scaled-font.lo cairo-skiplist.lo cairo-slope.lo cairo-spline.lo cairo-stroke-style.lo cairo-surface.lo cairo-surface-fallback.lo cairo-system.lo cairo-traps.lo cairo-unicode.lo cairo-user-font.lo cairo-version.lo cairo-wideint.lo cairo-cff-subset.lo cairo-scaled-font-subsets.lo cairo-truetype-subset.lo cairo-type1-fallback.lo cairo-type1-subset.lo cairo-type3-glyph-surface.lo cairo-pdf-operators.lo cairo-xlib-display.lo cairo-xlib-screen.lo cairo-xlib-surface.lo cairo-xlib-visual.lo          cairo-png.lo   cairo-ft-font.lo cairo-ps-surface.lo cairo-pdf-surface.lo cairo-deflate-stream.lo cairo-svg-surface.lo  -lpixman-1      -lfreetype -lz   -lfontconfig   -lpng12   -lXrender -lX11   -lX11    -lm    -lz -lz      -lm -lm

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 868: X--tag=CC: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 901: libtool: ignoring unknown tag : command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 868: X--mode=link: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 1035: *** Warning: inferring the mode of operation is deprecated.: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 1036: *** Future versions of Libtool will require --mode=MODE be specified.: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2285: X-O2: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2115: X-march=i686: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2285: X-pipe: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2285: X-finline-limit=1200: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2248: X-Wl,-O1: command not found

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

        If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

        and start again.

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-analysis-surface.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-arc.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-array.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-atomic.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-base85-stream.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-bentley-ottmann.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-cache.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-clip.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-color.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-debug.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-fixed.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-font-face.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-font-face-twin.lo: command not found

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8/work/cairo-1.8.8/src/../libtool: line 2322: Xcairo-font-face-twin-data.lo: command not found

```

Sto provando a cercare sul forum, ma al momento non vedo nulla di simile...

----------

## spillo

prova ad riemergere libtool, e dicci anche che versione tenta di installarti  :Smile: 

----------

## LastHope

 *spillo wrote:*   

> prova ad riemergere libtool, e dicci anche che versione tenta di installarti 

 

Ecco qua:

```

emerge --pretend libtool

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b [1.5.26] USE="-test%" 

```

----------

## spillo

 *LastHope wrote:*   

>  *spillo wrote:*   prova ad riemergere libtool, e dicci anche che versione tenta di installarti  
> 
> Ecco qua:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Quella U indica che deve essere aggiornata no?  :Smile:  Emergi il pacchetto...  :Wink: 

----------

## alex260978

Si il problema dovrebbe essere il mancato aggiornamento di libtool, prova a dare un'occhiata qui:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298406

E poi eventualmente effettua l'upgrade alla versione 2.2.6 di libtool, come suggerito da "emerge"

 :Wink: 

----------

